# These insurance companies go too far!!!!



## AprilSun (Sep 13, 2018)

I received a phone call today from my insurance  company stating that their records show I am in the path of hurricane Florence and that their records also show that I am in need of refills for my medications and that I need to have them refilled before the pharmacies are impacted from Florence. They wanted me to call them back using the number on the back of my insurance card so that made me think it was really them. 

Well, first of all, I am not in the path of Florence unless you call a little bit of wind and rain being in the path. Another thing is, I just had these prescription refilled Sunday. They need to get their records straight before they start calling their customers! It just turned around and blocked this number by area code so they can't pester me again! Anything that is really important, they can contact me by mail.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2018)

If my insurance company reached out to me in similar circumstances I would be pleased by their forethought and good intentions rather than insulted or irritated by their phone call.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 13, 2018)

StarSong said:


> If my insurance company reached out to me in similar circumstances I would be pleased by their forethought and good intentions rather than insulted or irritated by their phone call.



Ditto.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 13, 2018)

StarSong said:


> If my insurance company reached out to me in similar circumstances I would be pleased by their forethought and good intentions rather than insulted or irritated by their phone call.



Ditto from me, as well.  I'd unblock that number, too -- what if they need to reach you about something else that IS important to you?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Ditto from me, as well.  I'd unblock that number, too -- what if they need to reach you about something else that IS important to you?




I agree completely. Unblock that number April. 
Insurance companies can be annoying but they have s job to do too


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 14, 2018)

StarSong said:


> If my insurance company reached out to me in similar circumstances I would be pleased by their forethought and good intentions rather than insulted or irritated by their phone call.





C'est Moi said:


> Ditto.





Butterfly said:


> Ditto from me, as well.  I'd unblock that number, too -- what if they need to reach you about something else that IS important to you?





Keesha said:


> I agree completely. Unblock that number April.
> Insurance companies can be annoying but they have s job to do too


Ditto


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 14, 2018)

If I was really in the path of Hurricane Florence, I would appreciate this call. But, I'm not and this company makes a pest of themselves over everything with phone calls. Plus, I just got 3 months of medications this past Sunday. If I remove the block, then I have to put up with them calling and trying to get me to let them make house calls and I'm not going to let a stranger in my home when I can help it. I get my physicals! Plus, they call telling me I need a mammogram. It is my business whether I get a mammogram or not and not theirs! 

They have called so many times about so many different things, I can't remember them all. Before I posted this original post, I did a search for the phone number and other people are fed up with their nuisance calls too. I know I have searched using other numbers they have called from and have read where people are getting fed up with them. You ask them to take your number off of their call lists, they just go to another number and use it. Others have stated the same thing has happened with them. If they want people to listen to them at times of emergencies, they need to quit making a pest of themselves.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2018)

Oh goodness. Then yes that would annoy me to no end also. I hate being pestered by anyone but if my insurance company kept doing this I’d be finding a new insurance company. Our insurance company never calls us. If she needs to contact us she will either text or email and it’s so infrequent that it’s clear that when they do contact us , it’s something legit. In fact, come to think of it, I really appreciate them for not being annoying plus I hate being scammed. And for goodness sake, it’s none of their business whether you have a mammogram or not. Gosh. That’s even somewhat spooky  even. I can’t blame you at all for feeling like you do.

Id be annoyed also. Maybe time to start looking elsewhere for coverage. That sounds like craziness to me and a company that’s perhaps overstepping their boundaries 
Good luck


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 14, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> If I was really in the path of Hurricane Florence, I would appreciate this call. But, I'm not and this company makes a pest of themselves over everything with phone calls. Plus, I just got 3 months of medications this past Sunday. If I remove the block, then I have to put up with them calling and trying to get me to let them make house calls and I'm not going to let a stranger in my home when I can help it. I get my physicals! Plus, they call telling me I need a mammogram. It is my business whether I get a mammogram or not and not theirs! They have called so many times about so many different things, I can't remember them all. Before I posted this original post, I did a search for the phone number and other people are fed up with their nuisance calls too. I know I have searched using other numbers they have called from and have read where people are getting fed up with them. You ask them to take your number off of their call lists, they just go to another number and use it. Others have stated the same thing has happened with them. If they want people to listen to them at times of emergencies, they need to quit making a pest of themselves.


Thanks for the better explanation!!Yes, I would block them!!


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 14, 2018)

I apologize for not explaining it better yesterday. But as usual, I can't remember everything when I need to. As for changing insurance companies, I have thought about it but their premiums are more affordable and now I know why. We pay with the calls they make. Once I get all the numbers they use when they make the nuisance calls blocked, it will be so much better. I know this from past experience because I upgraded my blocking device so I'm having to start over on which numbers need to be blocked and which don't. I block them as I get them once I research or find out why they're calling. With the old one, I finally got them all blocked but there was no way to get what numbers they were from my old device. 

When they really needed to contact me about something that was important, they would send me a letter and ask me to call them. I read on one of the sites where people were talking about what a pest they are and someone commented that they worked for this company and they didn't mean to be a pest or harass people. They said they just want people to know about the services they offer. Well, then why don't they take "No" for an answer if they don't mean to be a pest!


----------



## Wandrin (Sep 14, 2018)

StarSong said:


> If my insurance company reached out to me in similar circumstances I would be pleased by their forethought and good intentions rather than insulted or irritated by their phone call.



Double ditto.


----------



## john19485 (Sep 14, 2018)

I fired mine, after 18 years, they just kept raising my insurance, plus the agent was doing stupid stuff, trying to sign me up for hurricane insurance, I live in Utah!!


----------



## Linda (Sep 16, 2018)

AprilSun, I would have handled it just like you did.  I don't answer the phone to my insurance company anymore so they write me letters.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 17, 2018)

Linda said:


> AprilSun, I would have handled it just like you did.  I don't answer the phone to my insurance company anymore so they write me letters.



Thank you, Linda. When I first got my insurance with this company, I was taking their calls and apparently that was a BIG mistake because the more I took, the worse they got. That's when I purchased a blocking device for my phone and I have enjoyed it ever since then. If they don't want to contact me by mail, they can contact me through my agent and he can call me and I will answer his calls with no problem because he doesn't make a nuisance of himself.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 17, 2018)

Linda said:


> AprilSun, I would have handled it just like you did.  I don't answer the phone to my insurance company anymore so they write me letters.


Maybe that’s why my insurance company writes. I just don’t answer my phone :laugh:


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 17, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Maybe that’s why my insurance company writes. I just don’t answer my phone :laugh:



Good for you!!!! If you did, according to what's happened with me, you would be opening the door wide open for them to make calls.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 30, 2018)

Now they have sent by mail wanting me to send in a stool sample. They sent everything I need to mail it back to a lab. I get my physicals and this is between me and my doctor. They also had something in this package telling me I need to get my flu shot. If their premiums were not so cheap, I would leave them in a heart beat. In the meantime, I will just put their mail in the trash and block their phone numbers.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 30, 2018)

I  used to try and  sell the stuff.  Very rarely will they  cheerfully  settle a claim. I had more complaints  than  thanks.


----------

